# good friday got better. chokoloskee 4.10.09



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats a big girl. Congrats.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Awesome snook! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] Sometimes, one is all it takes.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

hot dog, that is a dandy by any measure on any kind of bait, congrat's fer sure. 

I'm surprised a big girl like that wasn't out closer to the passes this time of year. I was out there Sunday morning but boatless and confined to SR 29. What beautiful conditions though, I saw lots of finger mullet too.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

Nice job!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Most of the inshore fish in North America are "downhill" after that catch. Congrats.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

It doesn't get much better than that! Very nice!


----------



## bcrooks6 (Mar 23, 2009)

SSSAAAAWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTT!!!!!!! i would have loved to see that hit.


----------

